# home vario burr change



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I am getting the burrs but I am not sure how I am going to get the old ones out, any advice much appreciated.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Using one of these makes the job super simple

Insert, twist and remove - takes about 3 seconds

Not easily obtainable in the UK but available from Orphan Espresso in the USA


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can buy a burr removal tool for $10.00 from the US Baratza website:

http://www.baratza.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&category=PFVA

you might also want to think about buying a burr adjustment tool at the same time - also $10.00. I've ordered both and am awaiting delivery - combined cost is $29.00 delivered.


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

If its the steel burrs you're getting Geordie, let us know if there is a big improvement over the ceramic ones. I can't decide whether to change or not!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Macoffee said:


> If its the steel burrs you're getting Geordie, let us know if there is a big improvement over the ceramic ones. I can't decide whether to change or not!


Steel for brewed, ceramic for espresso


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Macoffee said:


> If its the steel burrs you're getting Geordie, let us know if there is a big improvement over the ceramic ones. I can't decide whether to change or not!


Yeah I'm going for steel burrs I will let you know but others have already swapped I believe.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

geordie-barista said:


> Yeah I'm going for steel burrs I will let you know but others have already swapped I believe.


Changed from ceramic to steel a couple of weeks ago as I no longer needed the Vario for espresso. The steel burrs produce wonderful consistent grind for pour over. Steel burr replacements are a lot cheaper on the US Baratza site.


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Changed from ceramic to steel a couple of weeks ago as I no longer needed the Vario for espresso. The steel burrs produce wonderful consistent grind for pour over. Steel burr replacements are a lot cheaper on the US Baratza site.


That's good to hear Kid, I knew you were getting them but hadn't seen if you liked them or not. Steve from HB told me that there wasn't a great deal of difference, so that was putting me off. I use my Vario for brewed coffee too so maybe i'll make the change soon.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Bit uncouth here. Used padded pliers to encourage the upper burr holder to turn....worked a treat! No damage. The grind adjustment tool is a standard hex/Allen key.....soon found the right size on my B&Q ring set. .don't know if that helps.....?

Ian


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Macoffee said:


> That's good to hear Kid, I knew you were getting them but hadn't seen if you liked them or not. Steve from HB told me that there wasn't a great deal of difference, so that was putting me off. I use my Vario for brewed coffee too so maybe i'll make the change soon.


Surprised Steve didn't think there was much difference. General consensus on using steel burrs on a Vario does make a big difference. My steel burrs are still bedding in but are producing a very consistent coarse ground - think coarse sand - perfect for pour over. Couldn't get anywhere near that consistency of coarse ground with the ceramic burrs.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

IanP said:


> Bit uncouth here. Used padded pliers to encourage the upper burr holder to turn....worked a treat! No damage. The grind adjustment tool is a standard hex/Allen key.....soon found the right size on my B&Q ring set. .don't know if that helps.....?
> 
> Ian


The Baratza burr removal tool just makes the job that much less hassle - especially if the burrs are gunged up with fine grinds - with less likelihood of doing any damage when removing the top burr.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Cheers Systemic. That IS the correct way undoubtedly. Mine was very stuck, but now check it regularly and it moves more easily now on a more regular basis. Great grinder, but have you seen the weird Ebay K30s.....?? One was £700 buy it now, the other a worrying auction £45!...and both went unsold.....definitely something fishy.....?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

not really the one for £45 was bought outside of ebay as most things are the 700 one was too much money to start.....


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice beasts though.....but were they THAT money better than the home one in the famed Grind Off.......?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what the vario vs k30? not even close to compare, yes the k30 is absolutely that much money better than a vario.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

.........hmmm........might fit one in my kitchen. ?..... (scratches chin pensively. .....)..........:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

seriously ian the ditting burrs in the k30 are very good and you would see a big improvement over the vario.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a Vario and a K30. It is like comparing a 60 inch plasma to a 14 inch portable!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I find it easier to compare the grinders with knives k30 is a filleting knife and vario a utility knife both fantastic tools with separate uses. Yes I'm a chef and a barista henckels are my knives of choice, although I do have a couple of globals too.


----------

